# LGB Double Heading "Consisting"



## Michael Benke (Jan 8, 2008)

I am having trouble setting up two (2) LGB #2018D Moguls.  There is a speed difference.  Here are the specifics:  My MTS system is a Type II which provides only 14 speed steps.  Both engines are the same.  Both have the same LGB decoder (#55021).  Both decoders have been programed using LGB software.  I have set ALL of the CV's the same with the exception of CV #1.  
"When I run the engines in the "Double Head" Mode or in a NON Double Head status using my #55051 universal remote it seems that  one engine runs about 1 1/2 to 2 speed steps faster than the other.  In attempt to correct this, I have started to change or customise the "Speed Curve Settings" on the faster engine by one or two steps.  This has not provided any changes.  Should I continue with additional speed curve changes?  Are there other CV's that I should look into?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Michael,

One thing you might want to try is to adjust the top speed CV of one of the locos.  Generally I limit the top speed to 40-50% of max on my engines.  This has two beneficial effects.  One, it has the effect of compressing the speed steps into a smaller range which improves smoothness, and two, it keeps the kids from getting out of control and limits the speed to a more scale like rate!  By either adjusting the top speed (which effectively shifts the speed curve) or adjusting the speed curve directly the way you have been you should eventually get there.  Also I would recommend you verify it is accepting the revised speed curve.

Keith


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mike and Keith-

Hopefully, you are just playing with the 3-point speed curve set with:

CV#2 - Vstart
CV#5 - Vmax
CV#6 - Vmid

I would not recommend using the 14 point speed curve - it's too complicated!

Keith gives very good advice regarding CV#5.  Set it to about [ 128 ] for both locos.  This will cut the maximum speed in half.  Place the locos at opposite ends of a large loop and run them both at speed step 14.  Adjust CV#5 for individual locos until they run at the same top speed.

Next I would adjust CV#2 until both locos start moving at the same time.  

From here, you'll need to get the locos to run at the same speed when set to speed step 7.  Start with both locos set to the same value for CV#6.  And then keep adjusting...

Unfortunately, there is no easy answer.  It will take multiple iterations to match the speed curves.

Best regards,
Bob

PS - Remember, when you program CV#6 followed by CV#5 the MTS decoder will interpret these instructions as 'indirect programming.'  The most cautious way to program CV#6 is to perform the following trickery...

CV#6, enter value [ 6 ] 
CV#5, enter value [value to be programmed into CV#6]

Understand?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob,

I'm afraid I'm guilty of playing with all 14 steps. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif
I've been using the MTS software to program the speed curves, and I find it's very easy that way.  I can't imagine trying to do it without the software though!    I think there are a few choices you have to make first (ie CV 29 to use the 'programmed' vs internal speed curve), and there is a check box in the curve display section where it automatically adjusts the curve between the min and max limits.  Also I use the curve that is exponential in nature so most of the steps are in the slow speed area for maximum starting smoothness.   It does take multiple iterations to get things perfect, but it's time well spent.  I've often wondered why they don't spend time and effort on the factory settings to make the accel/decel smoother.  

Keith


----------



## Michael Benke (Jan 8, 2008)

*RE: LGB Double Heading "Consisting"*

Thanks for the info Bob & Keith, I will start the process this afternoon. Bob, I am not sure I understand your last statement concerning programing #6 followed by #5? As I understand your instructions, step one is to adjust CV #5 on both engines then adjust CV#2 and last is CV#6, Correct? If this is the correct sequence, I should not be programing CV #6 followed by CV #5.


----------



## Michael Benke (Jan 8, 2008)

*RE: LGB Double Heading "Consisting"*

Bob, I am having a little problem with following your instructions dealing with programing CV#6. To start with programing CV #5 was easy and straight forward. I cut the Max Speed in half and ended up with 127 for one engine (Half) and the other @ 107. This produced both engines running at the same speed at top speed (14). The next issue CV #2 was easy, both engines start moving @ 30. The last part is not working because I do not understand your clear instructions. 

With the values in CV #5 changed to (127 and 107) respectively, I then move to CV #6. CV #6 reads 29. I am able to change the value in the program in CV #6 to a new value. I then "program main data". When I read out main data to see if the programing was successful, CV #6 reads 29 not the changed values i.e. 39 as an example. What am I doing wrong. 

I do not understand your instructions. 

CV#6, enter value ?????????? What does ^] mean???? 
CV#5, enter value [value to be programmed into CV#6]. I do not follow. 

I believe the problem is ME!!! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Michael-

The strangest thing happened with my original post.  I went back and looked at the text and [ 6 ] appeared as ^].  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

When I opened the text to edit the error, it appeared correctly.  However, when I re-posted the same text the characters '[ 6' converted to '^' again.  Apparently, [ + 6 = ^ ????

In any event, I added a few spaces between the [ and the 6 and my original post appears correctly now.  Sorry.  Apparently, I need to preview and postview all of my posts. 

If you are still confused, please let me know.  Sorry!

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Keith-

I agree.  Using the computer to program the 14/28 speed step curve makes matters much simpler.  However, many people us the 55015 Universal Remote to program.  With the 55015, this task is dreadful!

As an aside, some digital systems offer pre-programmed speed curves that can be easily uploaded.  While I've never used the feature, it is available with my NCE system.  NCE also offers simplified speed curve programming routines.  The NCE system will automatically prompt the user for the next Speed Step after a value is entered.  I have used this feature and it proves quote handy.

Take care!

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwbrashear on 03/12/2008 11:51 AM
Hi Mike and Keith-

...

Keith gives very good advice regarding CV#5.  Set it to about [128] for both locos.
...



You might want to edit the number in the brackets in the above line also... I see a square and a close squarebracket instead of the number "128" enclosed in square brackets.  Seems we must always insert a space after an open square bracket since the use of the square bracket is ALWAYS a part of a command in HTML.  I believe it means to take the number that follow it and convert them to a single ASCII character.  Six = up-caret, OneTwentyEight = square, etc.


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello again-

_You might want to edit the number in the brackets in the above line also..._ 

Done!  Thanks for the tip.

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## Michael Benke (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob, as I mentionsed in my post of 3-13, CV #2 and #5 are no problem.  CV#2 was set to (30) for both engines and they start at the same time.  CV#5 on one engine was set to 127 and the other to 107 and they run at the same speed with the remote (55015) set at 14 speed step.  My problem is in your final instrucitons dealing with CV #6!!!!!!!

I do not understand what I am to do when attempting to change CV #6!!!!!  I have focused on making any changes to just one engine.  With that said, I have attempted to change CV #6 to the value of (6) but I am not sure on what to enter into CV #5?  Your instructions state "enter value (value to be programmed into CV#6".  this is confusing to me.  Can you help me?


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Michael-


CV#6 is Vmid for the three point speed curve.  You want to tune CV#6 to allow both locos to run at the same speed when they are set at speed step #7.

Since LGB decoders use CV#6 and CV#5 for indirect register mode programming, you might have trouble programming a value into CV#6.  The workaround for programming CV#6 is to actually use indirect register mode programming!  For example, to program a value of 30 into Vmid (CV#6), perform the following steps in the exact sequence listed below:

CV#6 - enter a value of 6 (6 is the CV to be programmed)
CV#5 - enter a value of 30 (30 is the value to be programmed into CV#6)

This programming method is covered in the 55021 manual.  If you still have questions give me a call.  I emailed you my cell phone number.

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Duplicate message deleted.


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Duplicate message deleted.


----------

